# slingbow mod



## 3putter3 (Dec 19, 2011)

shot from15 yards 



rds.

better picture of target.


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Great looking addition to your Sling is that a homade addaptor. On the Sling.? 
Great shooting by the way.. Good Cluster ..


----------



## 3putter3 (Dec 19, 2011)

Scrambler84 said:


> Great looking addition to your Sling is that a homade addaptor. On the Sling.?
> Great shooting by the way.. Good Cluster ..


Yes it's homemade.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good job!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## wildwilly (Jun 10, 2011)

What material did you use for the arrow rest? it looks like a piece of cutting board material. I like the design and you did an awesome job making it. It looks like it was factory made.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Impressive!


----------



## 3putter3 (Dec 19, 2011)

wildwilly said:


> What material did you use for the arrow rest? it looks like a piece of cutting board material. I like the design and you did an awesome job making it. It looks like it was factory made.


The black plate is 1/8" aluminum,the white disc is teflon. Plastic cutting board material will work as good.


----------



## 3putter3 (Dec 19, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> Impressive!


Thank you.


----------

